# Brakes



## oldscoolboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi All

Anyone recognise these calipers, they on my z31 and need some spare pin bolts as i missing a couple. The bolts are an m9 size with a 14mm hex head, like gold dust to get hold of. 

Any help would be gratefully recieved

Karl


----------

